# Bore Solvent Suggestions?



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been using the Outers brand nitro solvent in my shotgun just because it was the same stuff that I got in the cleaning kit that I bought years ago and I've just kept on purchasing it since it's done the job. There was a bottle of the stuff in the cleaning kit, and then I just started buying the aerosol spray since I felt that spraying it through the gas vents in my barrel might do a better job cleaning them opposed to just dripping it through.

Does anybody have a favorite that really is *better* than all the rest? Or does the consensus just say to grab whatever looks legit and is gentle on the wallet?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Most will do the job just fine. Some are better suited to remove copper as opposed to lead and some the other way around. Others claim to have the one product that does everything.

IMO the best thing for a good shotgun cleaning is to tear it down as far as you can and clean with any good solvent. Remove any residual solvent and coat lightly with a good lubricating oil or grease designed for firearms.

For my _rifles_, I use a couple of different products and get a bit more serious with the routine.

Some prefer products like brake cleaner or certain homemade witch's brews. They also work, but care should be taken not to mix certain products for safety and health reasons.

Having said this - My favorite is Hoppes, but only because I love the smell. :mrgreen:

Well&#8230; not only. Seems to work good for me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like Shooters Choice for an all around rifle barrel solvent. As far as aroma, Saw hit it on the head. Now....why hasn't anyone developed a female perfume that had the essence of Hoppes? Money to be made my friends.-----SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Shooters Choice smells good too!

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This stuff is amazing, IMO the best out there. Patchout is applied to patches, but they also make a foamy version you fill your barrel up with. Previous to finding Wipeout I was a big fan of Sweets 7.26. Hopps is a ok solvent for powder but it doesnt do squat for copper fouling.










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Hoppes and Butches


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweets and Butches DO NOT smell good. They will, however, quickly clear your sinuses.---SS


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

sawsman said:


> Some prefer products like brake cleaner or certain homemade witch's brews. They also work, but care should be taken not to mix certain products for safety and health reasons.
> 
> Brake cleaner huh? I never really thought of that but I guess it makes sense...no residue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably quite different from shotgun cleaning, but for my rifle I have found that I need to use a couple solvents. I hit it with a standard solvent and brush it, then let it soak for a time. It is then filthy dirty for a few patches then clean. I then hit it with the Barnes Copper solvent and it comes out filthy again, rinse, repeat, etc. I am always amazed how it comes out clean with one then comes out way dirty again with the other solvent. The copper residue always comes out blue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_489/222278_WIPE_OUT__PATCH_OUT_and_TACTICAL_ADVANTAGE_test.html

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a foaming kind (cant remember the name) followed by a good shot of Sweets. I bets its due to the sweets that I cant remember the name of the other stuff-O,-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I use a foaming kind (cant remember the name) followed by a good shot of Sweets. I bets its due to the sweets that I cant remember the name of the other stuff-O,-


Gunslick?

That's one that I use. Works quite well..


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, DallanC that was a good thread to post. Looks like I have some experimenting to do now!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

gunslick works pretty well for me, a little simpler to use. Just stick it down the chamber, and squeeze. tape off the end and let it sit in a few different positions. the gunk comes out the first time like dirty snow/slush in a parking lot, but it seems to do a good job.


----------

